

Linux vs. BSD: Huge difference in UI responsiveness - nickb
http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2007/08/23/linux-vs-bsd-whats-the-difference.html

======
omouse
I don't like this. It's like PC-BSD is trying to steal marketshare from Ubuntu
instead of "fighting" against the common enemies Mac OS X and Windows.

